# Mobility Radeon HD 4670 problem



## scorpeeon (Sep 17, 2009)

hi. i don't know if it's the right place for bug reporting, if it's not, please replace/remove it. i have this gpu (device id: 9488, vendor: 1002) in my dell studio xps 16 laptop, gpu-z 0.3.4 shows some fields under graphic card tab incorrectly (0 pixel/0 vertex/0 mb, many unknown fields) and the sensors tab is empty. thx for the support.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 17, 2009)

check if the attached build works, if it does post a screenshot of main and sensors tab plz


----------



## scorpeeon (Sep 17, 2009)

thx for the quick response.
unfortunately, it's still just the same. anyway i post a screenshot, maybe it helps:






also i could think of a possible reason: my os is win 7 64, i don't think that's a problem, but who knows..
anyway, thanks for your support.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 17, 2009)

i'm sorry .. i had a typo in your device id .. try the one attached to this post.


----------



## scorpeeon (Sep 17, 2009)

wow, now it seems to be fixed 
screenshots:









i only notice a weird value on the sensors tab: the GPU Temp. (SHADERS), it seems to be a bit high, but apart from this it seems to be perfect now.


----------

